# Overnight kayak trip



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Heading out in about an hour with my boy, meeting daddy Dave, pasta and his boy, possible two more. Doing about five miles today, camp on the bank, then five miles Sunday, fishing is secondary.

For dinner we have marinated chicken breast, steak, pork chops, corn on the cob, margarita's and chicken jambalaya. Will watch nba next to the fire tonight. Breakfast will be eggs, cheese, sausage casserole. Not sure what Dave had planned for lunch today. Can't wait to get out, these are my all time favorite float trips!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Sounds awesome!! Always nice to have a five course meal on the river lol


----------



## mr_oroms (Apr 20, 2015)

nice information
thanks all


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)




----------



## Daddy Dave (Apr 28, 2015)

Good times


----------



## Daddy Dave (Apr 28, 2015)

Camp


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh yea, how about this


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

You know you're sitting right next to me Dave


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Who brings wood and fish on a river camping trip? I'll try to catch up to you guys tomorrow...icing down the keg right now.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Fishing an option


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like fun guys!!!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I got on the river at 6:30 and hooked up 4+ miles downriver a little after 9:00. Fishing wasn't so great, and I was working up an appetite, so I concentrated a little more on the paddling and happened to arrive just as the sausages were starting to make a little noise and the eggs and potato casserole was taking shape. Pasta broke out the juice bar, and we were in business. That was a ton of fun. My only regret was that I didn't keep that saugeye to add to the trout we grilled for a shore lunch later.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

What store did you guys buy the trout at?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Caught them on the river, almost had salmon, was a run of Chinook that we just missed out on


----------



## Daddy Dave (Apr 28, 2015)

They had 3 at the Meijer near my house less than 8 bucks for them. Nice size.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Man you guys always know how to do it. Looked like a great trip, I'm a little jealous I never got to experience that grill set up Stucky! Welcome to the forums Daddy Dave!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I need to get in on a float with you guys. Moving in June though has me pretty busy.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> I need to get in on a float with you guys. Moving in June though has me pretty busy.


C'mon, brutha. I get being busy...but you gotta make time for Critter also.
As my favorite Beatle said: "Life is what happens to you while you're busy making other plans".


----------

